# Here's a new twist on garage sales



## debodun (Sep 5, 2016)

A man was going around on Saturday with his paintings in his vehicle. He stopped at my garage sale and tried to sell his art to me. I also saw him go over to my neighbors who were also having a sale. I didn't buy any and I didn't see my neighbor taking any from the painter. His style was an emualtion of Picasso. It was like a reverse garage sale!


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 5, 2016)

Well, at least he's trying.  I'm an artist, and I wouldn't try to sell to someone holding a garage sale, but....


----------

